# Actualizando a KDE 4. ¡¡Error al actualizar sandbox!!

## JaviGentoo

Hola que tal gente. Hace un tiempo que vengo con ganas de probar kde 4, pero tengo problemas al actualizar sandbox de 1.2.18.1-r2  a 1.2.20_alpha2-r1. La verdad que ya probé de todo sin exito. Esta es la salida al ejecutar emerge -v sandbox

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # gcc-config --version
> 
> gcc-config-1.4.0-r4
> ...

 

Bueno espero que me puedan dar una mano, ya que hace bastante que estoy con esto y no lo puedo solucionar. Graciass.

----------

## gringo

te pasa exactamente lo mismo si usas la 1.2.18.1-r2 ? Si es así debería notificarlo en el bugzilla de gentoo.

una cosa que no entiendo de tu make.conf : porque deshabilitas sandbox por defecto ? Estás seguro de que tu máquina es 486 ; o lo haces para tener compatibilidad con otros binarios ?

saluetes

----------

## JaviGentoo

Lo de FEATURES="-strict -sandbox -usersandbox" lo hago por la sugerencia:

```

* If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this: 

* FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

```

y googleando un poco creo que a un par de personas se le solucionó un problema similar con sandbox al agregar -sandbox y -usersandbox al FEATURES del make.conf.

 Al instalar la version 1.2.18.1-r2 no tengo ningún problema.

Lo que me llama la atención es esto:

```

../../sandbox-1.2.20alpha2/libsandbox/wrappers.c:673: error: 'true_open_DEFAULT' undeclared (first use in this function) 

../../sandbox-1.2.20alpha2/libsandbox/wrappers.c:673: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once 

../../sandbox-1.2.20alpha2/libsandbox/wrappers.c:673: error: for each function it appears in.) 

../../sandbox-1.2.20alpha2/libsandbox/wrappers.c:673: error: 'symname_open_DEFAULT' undeclared (first use in this function)

.

.

.

* The specific snippet of code: 

* die "emake failed for ${ABI}" 

* The die message: 

* emake failed for default

```

No deberia tener una variable ${ABI} definida en algún lado?

Sinceramente no me acuerdo porque pusé i486 cuando instalé gentoo, estoy usando una pentium 4 por lo que deberia ser i686, pero siempre me dio miedo a que se muera todo si quiero cambiar eso.

Saludoss!

----------

## JotaCE

Yo estoy usando desde ya para el uso diario kde-4.0.99 RC1+ y mi humilde sugerencia es que lo instales asi:

```
# emerge sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2
```

y agregar ese misma version a /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2
```

Mi plan ultimo fue desenmascarar manualmente kde4 en portage.mask y portage.keywords, es mas lento pero es mas seguro y no desenmascara todo usando tu keyword arch.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo de FEATURES="-strict -sandbox -usersandbox" lo hago por la sugerencia:
> 
> Código:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ahi lo que pone es que ejecutes FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox SI te dá el error "cannot run C compiled programs", en ningún caso deberías añadirlo al make.conf, ya que con esto perderías parte de la potencia de portage.

 *Quote:*   

> No deberia tener una variable ${ABI} definida en algún lado? 

 

ten en cuenta que la versión del paquete que estás intentando instalar es considerado alpha ( es decir, tiene mas de un problema serio y no se espera que funcione óptimamente para todos los usuarios - osea, si no sabes lo que haces no lo toques  :Wink:  ). Si instalas la versión estable que te dice acerca de esta variable ?

 *Quote:*   

> Sinceramente no me acuerdo porque pusé i486 cuando instalé gentoo, estoy usando una pentium 4 por lo que deberia ser i686, pero siempre me dio miedo a que se muera todo si quiero cambiar eso.

 

pues me temo que tarde o temprano tendrás que cambiar, no se desde que versión del glibc no se soporta 486 así que tarde o temprano no te quedará mas remedio que hacerlo. Hay una guía oficial para hacer esto -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/change-chost.xml

saluetes

----------

## JaviGentoo

Bueno tomé primero la sugerencia de JotaCE y ya no me pide mas actualizar sandbox, pero me surgue un problema mayor:

```

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602]

```

Cuando tenia ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" actualizé glibc y ahora no puedo volver atrás porque no se puede hacer un downgrade de glibc...ahora si estoy jodido jaj. Voy a intentar cambiar la arquitectura a i686...

Saludos...

----------

## JotaCE

 *JaviGentoo wrote:*   

> Bueno tomé primero la sugerencia de JotaCE y ya no me pide mas actualizar sandbox, pero me surgue un problema mayor:
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602]
> ...

 

Por esa razon no es aconsejable tener ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" por que entras en toda la jodidez!!!! ,ejor empieza de nuevo y elimina esa linea accept_keywords.

Desenmascara lo que necesites y cuando lo necesites.

Si quieres los archivos portage.mask y portage.keywords para desenmascarar kde-4 yo te los envio para que no tengas que darte el trabajo de hacerlo uno por uno.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Por esa razon no es aconsejable tener ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" por que entras en toda la jodidez!!!! ,ejor empieza de nuevo y elimina esa linea accept_keywords.

 

No estoy de acuerdo.

No experimento mayores inconvenientes usando ~arch que los que experimento en estable, tengo un par de pc en cada rama. Inclusive en ~arch algunas cosas andan mejor! Desde OpenRC 2.5 / Baselayout 2 por ejemplo, la pc bootea mas rápido y consume menos memoria ram  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   Por esa razon no es aconsejable tener ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" por que entras en toda la jodidez!!!! ,ejor empieza de nuevo y elimina esa linea accept_keywords. 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> No experimento mayores inconvenientes usando ~arch que los que experimento en estable, tengo un par de pc en cada rama. Inclusive en ~arch algunas cosas andan mejor! Desde OpenRC 2.5 / Baselayout 2 por ejemplo, la pc bootea mas rápido y consume menos memoria ram :D
> ...

 

Me sumo al comentario de Inodoro_Pereyra, yo solo uso ~arch de hecho. Y los problemas que he tenido no han venido de por ahí.

Saludos.

----------

